# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Popular Science's Future Of...

## rockzmom

WARNING...WARNING... Before I get too far into this, just so there is full disclosure, I want to let all of you know that the show I am going to discuss, my daughter is scheduled to be in the next episode. Okay, now that that is out of the way.... 
I know some of you get American TV and some of you are anti-TV. 
I am wondering if anyone saw the new TV series that started last week which is produced by the Discovery Channel and is on the Science Channel called "Popular Science's Future Of..." 
This new series is taking a rather unique approach as it is using both Facebook and Twitter to reach out and interact with the audience.   

> If you're just watching the show, you're only getting half the story. Follow host Baratunde Thurston on twitter at Future Of for a live commentary during each episode.   
> You'll get his unique take on what's being featured on screen as well as more information and a chance to ask questions and offer suggestions.

 They are also using it to give away things...  

> RT @PopSciGuy: First person to send the list of elements, wins the Theo Gray book. This #contest is open to everyone.

 The series premier got a very good review from Fast Company... http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/lynn...ssibly-be-cool 
Now, I am not on Twitter and my Facebook activity is almost nil so this part of the show is wasted on me. I am wondering what you think of this concept?    ::  Is this on the cutting edge of where TV is going?   ::  Is it a distraction because you are multi-tasking too much and can't focus on the show AND Twitter at the same time? 
Via the use of Facebook, people are having viewing parties...  

> Popular Science's Future Of: This Just In: @CECabrera to Host Inwood FutureOf Viewing Party, Monday 8/17, 8-10p Locksmith Bar, 4463 Broadway @192nd, NYC

   ::  Would you attend a "viewing party" at a bar to watch a TV show? I know people do for sporting events; but, for a science show or for other types of shows? 
Am I just an old dinosaur that needs to get with this new technology or become extinct????  ::   
Here is the teaser commercial for the series... 
[video:cstfo5l6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_T9acl_Qn0[/video:cstfo5l6]

----------


## sperk

let me get this right, you're supposed to watch a show about science and facebook and twitter (verbs there) at the same time? No one wonder there's a crisis of ADD in America. I hope they have one of those streaming banners at the bottom of the screen so you can get the latest science news and updates at the same time. When's your daughter on? Discovery is one of the few channels I look at.

----------


## rockzmom

> let me get this right, you're supposed to watch a show about science and facebook and twitter (verbs there) at the same time?

 Yes and no. You don't have to while you watch the show as there is nothing on the screen that says "go on Twitter now..." However, they are promoting the show as interactive and from what I have read about the show they want viewers to post comments, questions and feedback about the show online.  
This is one of the few times I have seen a show that is not a live NEWS program "ask" for viewer comments and to have a host be online to chat with viewers while the show is on the air. These episodes were taped months ago.    

> When's your daughter on? Discovery is one of the few channels I look at.

 The program, while part of Discovery Channel is actually on the Science Channel, which we don't even get!!! 
So, first you need to see IF you get the Science Channel. If you do, then it runs on Monday nights at 9pm Eastern Time. 
If you don't get the Science Channel and you still REALLY want to watch it, you need to do as I do and search the Web for an online copy that someone has posted.   ::

----------


## capecoddah

I'm still waiting for the flying car Popular Science promised me in the 1960's...

----------


## rockzmom

> I'm still waiting for the flying car Popular Science promised me in the 1960's...

 Too funny, the theme song and video has 'Imagine what the future holds, airborne taxi's..." and shows wings coming out of the door of a NY City taxi cab!   ________
Now, I actually watch the entire episode last night that my daughter was in. Previously I had stoppped watching it right after her segement which was right at the start of the hour long show. AND to my surprise, at the 15:00 mark, the show *featured brothers & scientists, Ray and Nurulla Latypov, from Moscow* who developed the Virtusphere! 
I uploaded that segment of the episode. I had to break it into two pieces. Part 1 And  Part 2 
If you are interested in seeing the entire episode, let me know and I will send you a link.

----------

